# A World Gone Mad



## Artie (Mar 23, 2010)

Never being one to look a gift horse in the mouth.... but this time I did take a second glance.

I just had DELIVERED TO MY DOOR... some brass.

2 pieces 10mm by 34mm by 2000mm (2 metres) long

1 piece 25.4mm by 19 mm (1 inch by 3/4 inch) 400mm long

plus various short bits

It cost me...nothing.... why?

OH&S or Occupational Health and Safety regs sent it to me...in a round a bout fashion.

A local engineering shop has been told by the OH&S committee that once they cut a piece of brass they cannot keep the remaining strips in stock. IT HAS SHARP EDGES and the stores people and machinists MIGHT CUT THEMSELVES while handling it. So they had to give it away, sell it for scrap.... or machine all the sharp edges off, which they now do with the larger bits.. the 'smaller' bits such as they dropped off in my front garden are too small for them to worry about.....

Like I said..World Gone Mad... but if I HAVE to receive such stuff... I suppose I had better accept it......

Crazy huh?


----------



## ksouers (Mar 23, 2010)

God save us from the bureaucrats. Or buy them a beer. :

I'm surprised OH&S would let them dispose of it in that fashion, I mean with sharp edges and all.

I wonder what they have to say about he sharp tools in the shop? The machinists can't use them?


----------



## kcmillin (Mar 23, 2010)

They call those peices "Short". A world gone mad indeed. 

I live less than a block away from a large machine shop, I should try to work out a deal with them in the same fashion. 

Ive seen one of their lathes, and WOW, it must have been 20 feet tall, and 60 feet long, and that was only half of it. They claim its one of the largest lathes in the US, or the world. It had a tailstock the size of an SUV. They were currently machining a 5 foot diameter shaft of some sort, and it looked small sitting in the monster chuck.

But I digress.

Good find artie.


----------



## John S (Mar 23, 2010)

Somebody is pulling their plonker.

Why just brass, why not all metals and what stops the scrappy from cutting his dainty paws ?

No saying they haven't had a visit but many of these people are untrained and you need to jump on them and demand they prove everything.
they soon back down.

.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Mar 23, 2010)

Artie! Thats it, I'm packin up and moving your way, to south western - New South Wales OZ! :big:

Two questions tho.

1) Is the real estate reasonable in your area?
2) Does the area have high speed internet service? ;D

-MB


----------



## tmuir (Mar 23, 2010)

Noe the company is even more at risk because if you cut yourself you can sue them for leaving dangerous materials on your property. :
Now ring them up and ask them if they can supply a MSDS for the brass incase you touch it. :big:
So I'm guessing in the office at this place all scissors have been removed too as they have sharp edges.
Staplers are just outright banned and you must wehere gloves when handling paper so you don't get a paper cut..........................

Can't knock a free gift of material, but thats OHS gone mad...........


----------



## Artie (Mar 23, 2010)

I was amazed, but my mate was pissed as he runs the shop. They are seeking clarification but that's how it stands for now. We didn't discuss other materials, at the time I was talking brass, I'm assuming its affects all their stock, not just brass.

My first question was about sharp cutting tools but apparently you EXPECT them to be sharp and handle them accordingly, not always the case with metal stock. 

Does anyone wonder why our respective countries have a trade deficit?


----------



## dsquire (Mar 23, 2010)

I think the lot of the OH&S committee should be dropped into a bottomless pit to protect the world from them. Just when you think you have heard everything, someone comes along with one that is just a little bit more off base. :big: :big: :big:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## rake60 (Mar 23, 2010)

I have been on the receiving end of that a couple of times.

Once involved going through a security check for an international flight.
I had a Zippo cigarette on my person. They kept it and I was allowed 
to board the airplane.

Another incident involved entering a Court House.
I told the door guard that I had a weapon in my pocket.
He laughed and asked what that weapon was.
I presented my Case pocket knife that he found to be quite impressive. 
He impounded it, and I did get it back on exit of the building.
With his interest in it, I wasn't sure I would ever see it again.

Rick


----------



## Kermit (Mar 24, 2010)

Your story of the knife reminds me of a story I'll never forget. The Mets were giving away baseball bats to the first 1000 people through the gates, but first you had to go through security so they could take away your pocket knife and nail files.

Truly insane


----------



## Maryak (Mar 24, 2010)

John Stevenson  said:
			
		

> No saying they haven't had a visit but many of these people are untrained and you need to jump on them and demand they prove everything.
> they soon back down.



John,

I totally agree, I had one such came to my shop at my previous employment and told me that if I did not change the toggle switch on the pedestal grinder he would close down the workshop.   

I asked him what was wrong with the switch and his response was it did not comply. "Does not comply with what?" I asked. He had no response. "OK," I said, "When you can quote me the Australian Standard with which the switch on the grinder does not comply, I will change it to a complying switch, until then any action by you to close this workshop will result in court action, by us."

Guess what ??? Never saw him or heard from him again. 

Never ever ever give some-one the power and/or authority over anything, for which they are not fully authorised, qualified or entitled. You'd be amazed how many people in how many different walks of life assume an authority they do not in fact have and most of the time they get away with it.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Deanofid (Mar 24, 2010)

It's nuts. If these guys had their way, we would be cutting stainless with a sausage.

Dean


----------



## Twmaster (Mar 24, 2010)

<img src="http://www.mikanet.com/public/media/osha_cowboy.jpg">


----------



## BigBore (Mar 24, 2010)

You know, I was just noticing how sharp the edge is on the opening of a beer can. Anybody want to join me in a class action suit against the beer companies? I mean what if I were to thrust my finger down into the can and twist it real fast? I could really get a nasty cut.....and the possible resulting infection?

Why would anyone thrust their finger into a beer can and twist it, you ask? How else can you wipe the last bit of beer off of the bottom of the can. Duh!

Ed


----------



## New_Guy (Mar 24, 2010)

funny you know when ever we get stock ordered in pre-cut they NEVER debur them its a huge pain in the A## they cut it role it in the drum full of swarft and send it out then i have to linish them so we can mill it 

nice score mate most places would tell them where to shove it and put it in stock


----------



## tel (Mar 24, 2010)

Now Artie, I'm gravely concerned that _YOU _ might cut yourself on those sharp edges, so as a caring fellow modeler I'd be prepared to remove the risk and store it somewhere safe for you. No need to thank me, just my civic duty.


----------



## bentprop (Mar 25, 2010)

And when Tel's shed is full,there's always space in mine :big:


----------



## Artie (Mar 25, 2010)

he he, im sure they will get this sorted and make some compromise but until then I will stand with my hand (umbly of course) out. Two things amaze me. The caring nature of some of you guys (especially Tel n Benprop), thanks guys, warms my heart... and second...this thread made it to two pages! Wow......

 Thm:


----------



## tel (Mar 26, 2010)

Think nothing of it mate - noble self-sacrifice is the Jedi way!


----------



## Artie (Mar 26, 2010)

Yep, remember the Force Tel.....


----------



## itowbig (Mar 26, 2010)

BigBore  said:
			
		

> You know, I was just noticing how sharp the edge is on the opening of a beer can. Anybody want to join me in a class action suit against the beer companies? I mean what if I were to thrust my finger down into the can and twist it real fast? I could really get a nasty cut.....and the possible resulting infection?
> 
> Why would anyone thrust their finger into a beer can and twist it, you ask? How else can you wipe the last bit of beer off of the bottom of the can. Duh!
> 
> Ed



NO U STAY THE HELL AWAY FROM MY BEER GOT IT (i do have and will use the 12 gauge) dont touch the beer
no body messes with my beer not even my doctor(quit drinking beer YA RIGHT)


----------



## BigBore (Mar 26, 2010)

OK! Message received. I just happen to have a severe allergy to buckshot. Maybe we could sue the shotgun shell manufacturers.......Hmmmm. Yeah, dats da ticket....buckshot should be hypoallergenic.  scratch.gif

Ed


----------

